# help ! new puppy won't eat



## iamsam030897

i just got my puppy 2 days ago and it has not eaten the food that the breeder recommended i use. it is proplan and eukanuba small breed.. i'm concerned but i am taking him to the vet today so i will alo ask her. Any advice on how to make them eat the food ? He does drink a lot of water.


----------



## RonE

A health checkup is in order and, if your pup checks out, I would cut out the treats between meals. Then I'd put the food down for 15-20 minutes and, if not eaten, take it away. Repeat as many times each day as you've decided to feed.

If the pup is healthy, he will come around in a few days. Dogs are genetically predisposed to avoid starving themselves.

Avoid adding canned or other enticements or the pup will never learn to eat kibble.


----------



## Tess&Coco

If you only just got your new pup he will still be finding the whole situation a bit overwhelming - everything familiar in his life has changed, so it may take a few days for him to feel at ease enough to eat in your house. As Ron said, he won't starve himself as long as he is healthy. He's drinking so that's good. Is he passing any solids? Good luck with your new friend. How old is he? What breed?


----------



## katewill

For puppies milk is the better option!!!! And later try out the chicken pedigree which puppies love a lot.... 


katewill  


http://mackgonzalves.blogster.com/subliminal_tapes.html


----------



## poodleholic

Vet check for sure. If all is well, to stimulate appetite, buy some strained chicken baby food, and mix with the food. Put a little on your finger first, and offer to the puppy. I've yet to meet a puppy or adult who didn't go wild for this.


----------



## RonE

> For puppies milk is the better option!!!!


Please don't give your puppy cow's milk. Dogs are lactose intolerant and will get diarrhea from milk, unless you give them lactose-free milk.


----------



## QuietStorm

RonE said:


> Please don't give your puppy cow's milk. Dogs are lactose intolerant and will get diarrhea from milk, unless you give them lactose-free milk.


does yogurt have cow's milk in it? i see a lot of references t yogurt being good for dogs . . . i'm confused (as usual)!


----------



## broadwaybones

Heads up! No, dogs are not lactose intolerant. However, dogs do not have as much of the enzyme in their stomach that is essential for the proper digestion of dairy products as humans have. This is not to say that some dogs could have a lactose intolerance, just like some humans do! There is also a difference between giving your dog milk and yogurt. Look at it this way... if you are watching your diet what should you have ice cream or frozen yogurt? The yogurt has less fat! This is why dogs can have no-fat milk, low fat cheeses, and yogurt. Any other dairy products could lead to terrible gas and or diarrhea.


----------



## RonE

The enzyme called lactase that breaks down lactose is missing, or insufficient, in at least some adult dogs (and, oddly, cats.) That's what it means to be lactose intolerant.

They make lactose-free milk for dogs.


----------



## shell07

Welcome! I am fairly new to dog forum myself. I have a 4 month old Yorkie-. I agree with the vet check, which you should do anyway with any new pet in your home. As long as he is drinking that is a good sign, just make sure he is also peeing, because puppies have small bladders so he should be relieving himself a bunch. The breeder I got my puppy from said she gives her puppies goats milk up to their one year birthday. I give mine about 1 tblsp with each feeding, sometimes he likes it other times not. There is also a gel vitamin in a tube you can get from PetSmart called Nutri-Cal Puppy. It is a dietary supplement in a tube and you just squeeze out a bit so they get SOME kind of nutrition while they are getting used to their new environment. Best of luck with your new puppy! What kind did you get?


----------



## iamsam030897

we went to the vet yesterday and he checked out ok. He was pooping solid and regularly so he is OK. I tried Cesar puppy food yesterday and he ate it. I tried it again today and he ate just a bit. I left it out the whole day so he can eat if he wants too. He also does not like treats now. He keeps changing his mind day to day. Tomorrow, I'll just leave him with some dry food combined with the cesar puppy food. I think he is teething because he is starting to gnaw on his gate. I gave him some pig's ears so he can chew on them.


----------



## shell07

I am so happy to hear everything is ok!! Try to keep the food separate if you can, but place them side by side;this way you will know which one he prefers. I keep dry out all the time along with water, and I put out the canned pedigree puppy in the morning and mid afternoon-but I only put out like 1 Tablespoon, this way he won't overeat and be sick. Also, if you keep trying several different things he might be getting confused and not sure what it is he should eat. Be consistent and try the same food for 2-3 days at least. Also, if he happens to not digest a certain food, you won't be sure which one it is that disagrees with him.I have been giving my puppy the same dry food (purina puppy) and the same wet (Ped. Puppy and a homemade mixture the breeder had been giving), and he seems to be fine with it. When you give him the chewies, try to keep away from the ones that are dyed. Did you say what kind of dog he is? How old?


----------



## Dawn R

How old is the puppy? When I got mine, he didn't have any teeth. The breeder said to put a little babyfood on the dog food. This still didn't work but I found if I stirred the food with my finger while he was at the bowl, he did eat. 

I'm only guessing but I figured he was used to having lots of company during meals and he needed the motion to simulate other puppies at the bowl.


----------



## ♥Forest♥

we've had quite a few new puppies a vet check is a good idea but all dogs normally when they go to live someplace new it is a few days before they eat


----------



## curlgirl

I would avoid giving a new puppy pigs ears. They're supposed to be very difficult to digest and I've not ever heard of a vet that thinks they are healthy. If your puppy is teething give him a chew toy or a NylaBone.


----------



## broadwaybones

I would also avoid leaving the wet food out all day, as this can cause bacteria to grow in the food and make the puppy sick.


----------



## poodleholic

> we went to the vet yesterday and he checked out ok. He was pooping solid and regularly so he is OK. I tried Cesar puppy food yesterday and he ate it. I tried it again today and he ate just a bit. I left it out the whole day so he can eat if he wants too. He also does not like treats now. He keeps changing his mind day to day. Tomorrow, I'll just leave him with some dry food combined with the cesar puppy food. I think he is teething because he is starting to gnaw on his gate. I gave him some pig's ears so he can chew on them.


I'm glad your puppy is ok, but please, get him on a better dog food than Cesar, and feed him 3 times a day rather than leaving the bowl out with food. 

Pigs ears are dangerous, and should never be given to a puppy. There are many appropriate chewies for puppies (avoid rawhide chews), and give only under supervision. You can take an old towel and twist/knot it, wet it down and place in the freezer.


----------

